
Why Video Gaming Will Take Over - cyanbane
https://www.matthewball.vc/all/7reasonsgaming
======
sigmaprimus
I can't help but feel this entire article was written through the prism of a
gamming addict. It's very simmilar to the cable news channel viewers that see
every minor political event as the end of the world and believe everyone else
in the world feels the same way, but in reality most people couldn't care
less.

The truth is many people do spend lots of time and money playing video games
but eventually they get bored and lose interest, then they find another game
to consume their time and bank accounts.

I would think that age demographics would shed a more impartial light on the
true amount of gaming consumption as compared to other forms of lesure
activity. I have a sneaking suspicion that Millenials, the largest demographic
since the Baby Boomers might be skewing the numbers and once this current
generation of gamers grows up, start families and begin enjoying life rather
than seeking an escape, gaming will not "Take Over".

I would also like to point out that the person writing this article chose to
spend their time creating this long post rather than playing a game.

